
Machine Learning and Cyber Security Resources - Faizann20
http://fsecurify.com/machine-learning-and-cyber-security/
======
kyrre
More: [http://www.covert.io/the-definitive-security-datascience-
and...](http://www.covert.io/the-definitive-security-datascience-and-
machinelearning-guide/)

~~~
Faizann20
Thanks.

------
hangtwenty
Mandatory viewing for anybody considering messing with ML + infosec ...
[https://www.blackhat.com/html/webcast/02192015-secure-
becaus...](https://www.blackhat.com/html/webcast/02192015-secure-because-
math.html)

------
Faizann20
Source: [http://fsecurify.com/machine-learning-and-cyber-
security/](http://fsecurify.com/machine-learning-and-cyber-security/)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've updated the link from [http://www.kdnuggets.com/2017/01/machine-
learning-cyber-secu...](http://www.kdnuggets.com/2017/01/machine-learning-
cyber-security.html).

~~~
Faizann20
Thanks a lot.

------
galapago
VDiscover, a tool to predict vulnerable test cases using program traces, is
missing:
[https://github.com/CIFASIS/VDiscover/](https://github.com/CIFASIS/VDiscover/)

Full disclosure: I am one of the authors of "Toward large-scale vulnerability
discovery using Machine Learning", where this tool was presented.

~~~
Faizann20
Seems good. I'll add it.

------
jcims
I have a feeling that the inscrutability of deep learning models is going to
provide a playground for fraud. There are some papers that I cannot find at
the moment (Deep Flaws?) related to detection of model and input fouling via
adversarial inputs.

I'm approaching ML from 20 years in infosec and am a bit undecided where I
should focus my efforts. Using ML as a tool or defending ML against threats.
Ultimately both will be applicable.

------
vladsanchez
I wondered about this topic last week! Whether it was possible to use ML/DL to
model and predict cyber-attacks?

~~~
Faizann20
I hope you are not wondering now. :D

~~~
vladsanchez
Thanks for sharing, fascinating stuff in your link! :D

